# Gloves or bare hands?



## Exquizique (Nov 19, 2012)

Ok, i apologize if this is a silly question but: when moving stuff around/retrieving things etc. in an established tank with livestock, is it a good idea to wear gloves, to avoid possible contaminents from skin and hands getting into the water? What gloves are suitable/recommended? What do people usually do? If gloves aren't a must or aren't recommended, do people just rinse their hands really well before sticking them into the tank? Or do you scrub it with antibacterial soap? 

Just trying to get an idea of what's typically "the done thing" or the recommended approach. Was reading a book on aquarium care and it said always wear gloves when hands need to be in the aquarium ...


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

I reach in bare-handed, typically i'll wash my hands first with whatever soap is about, then rinse them REALLY well. 

I'm not too worried about adding anything to, or picking anything up from the tank, the convenience I can see with gloves is you would be able to have 1 pair for each tank enabling a quick glove change to prevent possibility of transfer of biologicals say from quarantine to display.

I should mention my display is a 65g, 36x18x24... so usually i'm standing on a chair leaning over up to my armpit in water.... so unless I used those long farm-vet gloves.....


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

I'd avoid washing your hands with anti-bacterial soap then placing them in your tank. I typically avoid sticking my hands in the tank but thats not always possible. Normally I try and wait for a time when I haven't really touched anything for awhile and just stick them in, I avoid doing things like working on the car before planned maintenance. Gloves aren't a bad idea but often end up being just as dirty or worse than sticking your hands in...

Gloves will however protect you from the occasional sting or cut from sharp objects.

http://www.amazon.com/Coralife-Gloves-Shoulder-Length-Protective/dp/B001EUCERC

^ I've got a few pairs of these, cumbersome but effective. They don't get used all that often, but they are nice to have when you need them.


----------



## Exquizique (Nov 19, 2012)

df001 said:


> I reach in bare-handed, typically i'll wash my hands first with whatever soap is about, then rinse them REALLY well.
> 
> I'm not too worried about adding anything to, or picking anything up from the tank, the convenience I can see with gloves is you would be able to have 1 pair for each tank enabling a quick glove change to prevent possibility of transfer of biologicals say from quarantine to display.
> 
> I should mention my display is a 65g, 36x18x24... so usually i'm standing on a chair leaning over up to my armpit in water.... so unless I used those long farm-vet gloves.....


Wow, big tank!! So you don't use any instruments or tools to help you reach in when you need to do any maintenance with regards to moving things around in the tank, for example? And you've never had any issues with contaminating your tank(s) so far with just using bare hands and whatever soap at hand (my current approach)?



RR37 said:


> I'd avoid washing your hands with anti-bacterial soap then placing them in your tank. I typically avoid sticking my hands in the tank but thats not always possible. Normally I try and wait for a time when I haven't really touched anything for awhile and just stick them in, I avoid doing things like working on the car before planned maintenance. Gloves aren't a bad idea but often end up being just as dirty or worse than sticking your hands in...
> 
> Gloves will however protect you from the occasional sting or cut from sharp objects.
> 
> ...


Oh wow, those are nice gloves! Thanks for the link - good to know that they are pretty affordable if i'd like to get a pair in the future  I've tried with normal households gloves before, and just ended up making a mess with water getting into them and resorted to bare hands instead lol ...

Is there are particular reason to avoid anti-bacterial soap for washing hands before they are placed in an aquarium?


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Exquizique said:


> Wow, big tank!! So you don't use any instruments or tools to help you reach in when you need to do any maintenance with regards to moving things around in the tank, for example? And you've never had any issues with contaminating your tank(s) so far with just using bare hands and whatever soap at hand (my current approach)?
> 
> Oh wow, those are nice gloves! Thanks for the link - good to know that they are pretty affordable if i'd like to get a pair in the future  I've tried with normal households gloves before, and just ended up making a mess with water getting into them and resorted to bare hands instead lol ...
> 
> Is there are particular reason to avoid anti-bacterial soap for washing hands before they are placed in an aquarium?


You were concerned about contamination, an Anti-Bacterial substance on your hands would be a contaminant. We rely on Beneficial Bacteria to keep out tanks running. Any soap should be viewed as a contaminant and even small amounts can cause issues. This won't always be the case, rinsing your hands under the taps and drying them off should be more than enough. IF you have been doing something particularly dirty with your hands, like an oil change on your car you'd need to address that differently. (Obvious) But for the most part a quick rinse is all thats needed.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Exquizique said:


> Wow, big tank!! So you don't use any instruments or tools to help you reach in when you need to do any maintenance with regards to moving things around in the tank, for example? And you've never had any issues with contaminating your tank(s) so far with just using bare hands and whatever soap at hand (my current approach)?


I do use my scissors all the time to cut stuff off and help drag it out. 
Tweezers to pull out the remains of the occasional dead livestock,food remains etc.
I've never had any issues, I rinse my hands really well, and then dry them.

Because the tank is so deep, its not like I can get tools that would let me keep my hands out of the water like they would for a 10g etc.


----------



## Exquizique (Nov 19, 2012)

RR37 said:


> You were concerned about contamination, an Anti-Bacterial substance on your hands would be a contaminant. We rely on Beneficial Bacteria to keep out tanks running. Any soap should be viewed as a contaminant and even small amounts can cause issues. This won't always be the case, rinsing your hands under the taps and drying them off should be more than enough. IF you have been doing something particularly dirty with your hands, like an oil change on your car you'd need to address that differently. (Obvious) But for the most part a quick rinse is all thats needed.


Oh ... DOH!!! Wasn't thinking - anti-bacterial = kills bacteria, even beneficial ones! Blah ... i'm still a total noob apparently lol ... thanks for the "lightbulb"!


----------



## Exquizique (Nov 19, 2012)

df001 said:


> I do use my scissors all the time to cut stuff off and help drag it out.
> Tweezers to pull out the remains of the occasional dead livestock,food remains etc.
> I've never had any issues, I rinse my hands really well, and then dry them.
> 
> Because the tank is so deep, its not like I can get tools that would let me keep my hands out of the water like they would for a 10g etc.


What tweezers do you use? Just regular ones or aquarium specific ones? Same with scissors? With such a small tank (10g) I always have a hard time when trying to do things like putting new plants into the tank my pair of clumsy hands always tend to disturb the tank more than I would like ...


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

I broke down and bought a pair of tweezers and scissors for aquarium use - though if I get around to it, there's a few surplus stores that sell medical instruments that I'd pick up a few pairs of forcepts/tweezers etc.


----------



## Exquizique (Nov 19, 2012)

df001 said:


> I broke down and bought a pair of tweezers and scissors for aquarium use - though if I get around to it, there's a few surplus stores that sell medical instruments that I'd pick up a few pairs of forcepts/tweezers etc.


Oh good idea!! Think i'll keep an eye out for those, thanks!!


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I want to get http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/aqua...ms-freshsaltwater-aquarium-length-p-2832.html

But I usually wash and rinse my hands well and skinny dip

Just yesterday I read some advice about using a natural soap to be safer.

when I have to stick a hand in my 5.5 gallon, I usually end up making it overflow slightly due to the volume of my hand displacing water which is very annoying.

sometimes you just have to have your hands in the tank to get the pressure to remove algae or to hold a tool just right to scrape off algae.

in my 90 gallon which is 24 inches high, there isnt much choice but to have my whole arm in when I have to get to the bottom.

I think most of us go in bare handed, just be sure to wash and rinse well first


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

I wash my hands with soap beforehand (when possible). Gotta make sure you rinse thoroughly though. Sometimes, in a bind, you have to stick your hand in without preparation, but ensure the pro's outweigh the con's and make that judgement. One thing I'm fastidious about, is washing my hands with anti-bacterial soap *AFTER* I've stuck them in the tank.

I've seen those elbow length gloves around, but, frankly, I know I won't go through the trouble of using them. If I see a plant uprooted, washing my hands and stickin' 'em in the tank seems so much easier than to put on gloves and then worrying about drying the gloves etc. I just have a towel around my tanks for wiping my hand immediately afters. Those gloves might be a consideration if your tanks are deeper than 20" or if you're going to keep your hand immersed for long periods.

Just my $0.02

Al.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I just rinse my hands and dry them off but after removing my hands from the tank I make sure that my hands are scrubbed to make sure I am not ingesting any of the tank liquids as they can be very harmful to humans.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

I watched an episode of "Mystery Diagnosis" about a guy that got a very severe infection from his fish tank after getting a bacteria into a cut on his finger a few nights ago. All I can say is..."YIKES"!! I'll always make sure I wash my hands after working on my tank!!!! The infection came close to killing him.


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

I've considered the idea of using gloves since i feed my fish blood worms.

If you read bloodworm packages, it says it can cause allergic reaction in some people, and I am that person. If i stick my arm in the tank to clean, it explodes into hives. if i feed freeze dried i sneeze like a mad man and if i don't wash my hands well enough and touch my eye, well good night. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Exquizique (Nov 19, 2012)

pyrrolin said:


> I want to get http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/aqua...ms-freshsaltwater-aquarium-length-p-2832.html
> 
> But I usually wash and rinse my hands well and skinny dip
> 
> ...


Oh wow that's a neat tool!! I find it very tricky to try to navigate moving objects around in a small tank too ... I also find that I can't really see clearly what i'm doing when my hands are in the tank (not precise), not sure why, maybe it's because I have a cheap tank and there's distortion in the glass when looking at it from certain angles ... very frustrating sometimes and trying to move flipper-like gloves around just makes it worse lol ...



Mlevi said:


> I wash my hands with soap beforehand (when possible). Gotta make sure you rinse thoroughly though. Sometimes, in a bind, you have to stick your hand in without preparation, but ensure the pro's outweigh the con's and make that judgement. One thing I'm fastidious about, is washing my hands with anti-bacterial soap *AFTER* I've stuck them in the tank.





bob123 said:


> I just rinse my hands and dry them off but after removing my hands from the tank I make sure that my hands are scrubbed to make sure I am not ingesting any of the tank liquids as they can be very harmful to humans.





Norman said:


> I watched an episode of "Mystery Diagnosis" about a guy that got a very severe infection from his fish tank after getting a bacteria into a cut on his finger a few nights ago. All I can say is..."YIKES"!! I'll always make sure I wash my hands after working on my tank!!!! The infection came close to killing him.


In the book I read the main reason it gave for saying to always use gloves when working in the tank was to prevent infection from "fish tuberculosis" eek - don't remember the exact scientific name, too lazy to run downstairs to get the book and flip it open right at this moment lol - which can cause humans to get REALLY sick.



Spicoli said:


> I've considered the idea of using gloves since i feed my fish blood worms.
> 
> If you read bloodworm packages, it says it can cause allergic reaction in some people, and I am that person. If i stick my arm in the tank to clean, it explodes into hives. if i feed freeze dried i sneeze like a mad man and if i don't wash my hands well enough and touch my eye, well good night. Anyone else have this problem?


Wow that's so odd ... I have sensitive skin (use products for sensitive skin on a day to day basis and sometimes topical treatments when necessary) and yet sticking my hands into the tank doesn't seem to cause any issues with my skin at all - i find that really weird as well! Do you only get these reactions from having contact with the feed/tank? Are you typically susceptible to seasonal allergies and such??


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

That's the crazy thing, I'm not allergic to anything else. And it's definetly the blood worms. I'm in the process of trying to switch some of my larger fish to krill so i can stop the insanity


----------



## Exquizique (Nov 19, 2012)

Spicoli said:


> That's the crazy thing, I'm not allergic to anything else. And it's definetly the blood worms. I'm in the process of trying to switch some of my larger fish to krill so i can stop the insanity


Hmmm ... I was wondering, do you get all your bloodworms from the same source? As in, do ALL bloodworms cause that reaction in you or perhaps it has something to do with how bloodworms from a specific source was processed, for example?


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

It's all of em, regardless of how they come. Brand or not.

I touch my eye after not washing carefully enough and i look like this


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

RR37 said:


> ...http://www.amazon.com/Coralife-Gloves-Shoulder-Length-Protective/dp/B001EUCERC ...


I got this glove for my 48X24X36 tank too. I know what you mean. I always get my sleve wet when I have to reach for the bottom. Also, you have to be careful as they do get puncture easily with sharp end scissor. You also have to reverse them to dry as they stink from your sweat.

I also got a pile of these ones from a Korean supermaket Galleria.
http://www.galleriasm.com:8888/ProductView.aspx?prodbarcode=8801250861050&pageNo=1
They aren't as long as the Coralife ones, but the extra large size is good for most medium size tanks. And some times when it's on sale, it's only $2 each (that's how I end up with a pile of them).



pyrrolin said:


> I want to get http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/aqua...ms-freshsaltwater-aquarium-length-p-2832.html
> ...


Got these too. It's ok, but a pain to have to switch all the time from scissor to clamp. Also, the grip is not very strong, but still better than the dollar store ones.

Also, back on topic, I can't seem to find any article about soap being bad for water, but here's one about bio-degradable soap bad for water. http://www.backcountryattitude.com/biodegradable_soap.html

However, I do remember that we are not allow to wash our car with soap anymore because it drains into lake Ontario and hence, polute our lake. So I'd think twice about washing my hands with soap before putting into my fish tank. I usually wash my hands very thoroughly for 1 minutes at least with plain water. I never soap my hands. Also, I use hand cream some times, so that's why I always put on my gloves before I stick my hands in. Having said that though, I still stick my bare hands in. Sometimes, you really need your bare hands to do tricky stuff in the tank.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Exquizique (Nov 19, 2012)

Spicoli said:


> It's all of em, regardless of how they come. Brand or not.
> 
> I touch my eye after not washing carefully enough and i look like this


EEEK! That must be so frustrating. You sound like the perfect candidate for using gloves, but you mentioned that you are not??


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Today is the first i've seen of those coralife gloves, and to think for all the years i've been suffering instead. what a knob i am, but i have a new item on my never ending list of aquarium supplies now. Thanks for the link to those. Maybe ordering very soon.


----------



## Exquizique (Nov 19, 2012)

Zebrapl3co said:


> I also got a pile of these ones from a Korean supermaket Galleria.
> http://www.galleriasm.com:8888/ProductView.aspx?prodbarcode=8801250861050&pageNo=1
> They aren't as long as the Coralife ones, but the extra large size is good for most medium size tanks. And some times when it's on sale, it's only $2 each (that's how I end up with a pile of them).


Wow can't beat the price! Wish I could read Korean ... is this an online only store or are they somewhere in the GTA?



Zebrapl3co said:


> Also, back on topic, I can't seem to find any article about soap being bad for water, but here's one about bio-degradable soap bad for water. http://www.backcountryattitude.com/biodegradable_soap.html


Interesting article! I also remember reading several times about the soap runoff from car washes being harmful to lake Ontario water. In the article it suggests to use alcohol based waterless hand sanitizers as an alternative ... anybody here use those instead of soap before sticking hands into the tank?


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Anyone use those 'pincer' grasping thingies as an alternate to stickin' their hand in? (Pardon my highly scientific language  ) 

Al.


----------



## Playing God (Dec 13, 2012)

Mlevi said:


> Anyone use those 'pincer' grasping thingies as an alternate to stickin' their hand in? (Pardon my highly scientific language  )
> 
> Al.


I stick my hand in ALL the time (freshwater planted). I used to rinse first with R/O water (from our drinking tap), but I got lazy, and now just dip right in the tank as needed. I rarely even rinse my hands AFTER i root around in there, lol. I just have a "fish towel" i dry off with before shoving more cheetos in my mouth... but I have a pretty strong immune system so I think the aquarium water just makes me get sick less often.

HOWEVER, no one wants the hassle of reaching down 20" to move stones and plants so I also have some stainless steel salad tongs that I modified to a point for finer grabbing of stones, plants, etc.
(I just ground the round ends into points with my bench grinder. Stainless steel won't rust after grinding as long as its not just a coating on the tongs).

I saw some famous Asian guy using 2 feet long tweezers to aquascape and couldn't find where he got them, so I made my own. But if you don't want to buy a bench grinder, you should be able to find salad tongs that are styled the way you want pretty easy...

Also, you should have a plastic turkey baster to suck up small junk (available at any dollar store....for $1).


----------



## Exquizique (Nov 19, 2012)

Playing God said:


> I stick my hand in ALL the time (freshwater planted). I used to rinse first with R/O water (from our drinking tap), but I got lazy, and now just dip right in the tank as needed. I rarely even rinse my hands AFTER i root around in there, lol. I just have a "fish towel" i dry off with before shoving more cheetos in my mouth... but I have a pretty strong immune system so I think the aquarium water just makes me get sick less often.
> 
> HOWEVER, no one wants the hassle of reaching down 20" to move stones and plants so I also have some stainless steel salad tongs that I modified to a point for finer grabbing of stones, plants, etc.
> (I just ground the round ends into points with my bench grinder. Stainless steel won't rust after grinding as long as its not just a coating on the tongs).
> ...


Good suggestions for tool alternatives!!!


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

wash my hands with water before putting them in aquarium (75 gallon), and wash my hands with water and soap when i am all done with everything aquarium / plant related. That's it!!!!

Also, I HAND feed my goldfish and pet them too!!!! I make home made gel foods which i have to break apart in the tank (after hand feeding the goldfish) so eveyone remaining gets their share!!!

I use some tools for Plants, but nothing i have is long enough where i dont have to get my hands wet...

If I am sick though, or have to give medications to fish using strong drugs, then yea, i have some thick gloves i bought from home depot. 

Also note, i quarantine any new fish for 1 month in a hospital tank before introducing them to the other fish, and all used filters / parts and plants are normally dipped in Potassium Permanganate for 5 min to all night depending on what it is, before introducing into tank.


----------



## Exquizique (Nov 19, 2012)

zfarsh said:


> Also, I HAND feed my goldfish and pet them too!!!! I make home made gel foods which i have to break apart in the tank (after hand feeding the goldfish) so eveyone remaining gets their share!!!


Oooh that's so neat! Didn't realize you could hand feed goldfish! What kind of goldfish do you have?


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

all kinds of fancies, like ranchu, blackmoore, fantail, and oranda,


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Have you seen the video of the goldfish that learned to pull a string tied to a bell over its tank to get fed ? No word of a lie.. it's true ! I once had a Black Moor that was quite friendly, and would come to the tank surface at feeding time.. I fed baby turtles by hand and the fish often got some of what I was feeding them. Pushy guy. 

I'm not obsessive about washing before I stick my hand in the tank, but if I've used lotion or cream, I will. I try to use a basic glycerine type soap, not liquid and rinse well. But I think it's probably more important to wash after you get tank water on your hands because it can sometimes cause problems.. especially if you have any type of open wound, cut or sore on your hand or arm. But Crystalmethshrimp has mentioned that someone he knows once killed off a shrimp tank, I think is what he said, after having dosed a pet with flea treatment. One of the ones you just put a drop on the neck of the pet types.. did not wash after and when it got into the tank it killed the shrimp. So it pays to think what you've handled recently.

I have sometimes got a bit of tank water in my mouth when starting a siphon, but so far, no ghastly disease has resulted. Since I have a ton of allergies and sensitivities, it surprises me sometimes I don't get reactions from the tanks, but I don't, so I'm grateful.


----------



## Exquizique (Nov 19, 2012)

zfarsh said:


> all kinds of fancies, like ranchu, blackmoore, fantail, and oranda,


That's so neat ... it's OT lol, but, how do you teach them to feed from your hand???



Fishfur said:


> Have you seen the video of the goldfish that learned to pull a string tied to a bell over its tank to get fed ? No word of a lie.. it's true ! I once had a Black Moor that was quite friendly, and would come to the tank surface at feeding time.. I fed baby turtles by hand and the fish often got some of what I was feeding them. Pushy guy.
> 
> I'm not obsessive about washing before I stick my hand in the tank, but if I've used lotion or cream, I will. I try to use a basic glycerine type soap, not liquid and rinse well. But I think it's probably more important to wash after you get tank water on your hands because it can sometimes cause problems.. especially if you have any type of open wound, cut or sore on your hand or arm. But Crystalmethshrimp has mentioned that someone he knows once killed off a shrimp tank, I think is what he said, after having dosed a pet with flea treatment. One of the ones you just put a drop on the neck of the pet types.. did not wash after and when it got into the tank it killed the shrimp. So it pays to think what you've handled recently.
> 
> I have sometimes got a bit of tank water in my mouth when starting a siphon, but so far, no ghastly disease has resulted. Since I have a ton of allergies and sensitivities, it surprises me sometimes I don't get reactions from the tanks, but I don't, so I'm grateful.


Now I have to search for that video LOL!

I think i've read that post by Crystalmmethshrimp while i was scouring the forums when first starting out! I believe i've read posts too about spraying aerosol based chemicals in the house which would then get into the tank water and kill the stock in it ... guess you can never be too careful!

Eegads, you still siphon by mouth?? You're brave lol!


----------



## Playing God (Dec 13, 2012)

We should start a vote to see who here siphons by mouth... so far I've always timed my pretty well, and admittedly I have a pretty short hose so I learned I only have time for one strong tug, luckily just one gets the water flowing easily. Back wash only comes if you're more timid and don't get it going on the first pull... plus it's a way to keep the hobby a little more exciting!


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

my main siphon is the kind you move up and down and it starts

but for my 5.5 betta tank I have air line and have to suck it up and do the the old way


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

You can submerge the hose collecting water in it and then tip into the bucket creating suction. Beats sucking in dirty fish or turtle air lol


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Jackson said:


> You can submerge the hose collecting water in it and then tip into the bucket creating suction. Beats sucking in dirty fish or turtle air lol


Yep..I block the pipe end with my thumb, and pour some water from the tank into the gravel cleaner end. Once u fill it up, and submerge the gravel cleaner end into the tank, letting go of the pipe end will create suction. Saves from putting my mouth in. I used to submerge the whole thing, but it created too much disturbance in my sand substrate tank (from the air gushing out), so instead, I just use a cut off 500 ml water bottle (bottom cut off, and top closed) to scoop up some water and dump it in the gravel cleaner.

Al.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

To be honest, most of the time I do just that too. Fill the hose, cap the end, stick it in the tank and away it goes. But if it stops or gets clogged or I accidentally let the end come up in the air.. I'm as likely to start it again the oral way as by submerging the darn thing. It's habit as much as anything, that's the way I learned to start one.

I have one that self starts, the up/down way, but the opening where the self starting ball is clogs so easily it's useless for the tanks.. and also too darn short. Handy for plain water though.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

90 Gallon reef here... I'm a skinny dipper too, just wash & rinse, sometimes just rinse.  Usually don't rinse afterwards. There must be something healing about the saltwater because any cuts on my hand heal in lightning speed, and my rough contractor's hands always stay soft 

I'm also a mouth-sucking siphoner... I actually find the salt water kind of clean-tasting.


----------



## malajulinka (Mar 29, 2008)

My dad had an angel fish, the lone survivor of a failed community tank experiment, that lived for ten years in a ten-gallon tank in the basement. (I know, I know...he had no idea what he was doing, but damn he loved that fish - when it died, it got buried in the backyard with the cats and guinea pigs...) I remember going over there once and going down to the basement with my sister to play videos games.

Suddenly I was like, "What's that sound?" It was the angel fish ramming his head against the side of the tank, "KNOCK...KNOCK...KNOCK..." demanding to be fed. Fish - not as stupid as people think they are!


----------



## Playing God (Dec 13, 2012)

50seven said:


> I'm also a mouth-sucking siphoner... I actually find the salt water kind of clean-tasting.


Just gargle and rinse! Nothing like a good nitrate bath for those pearly whites, lol.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

| Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free![/b][/size]


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I think if you want to feed fish by hand, a reasonable way to start would be for you to hold one piece of food in your fingertips, or perhaps in tweezers, just at the surface and wait for the fish to come up and nibble at it. 

Don't scatter any food on the surface. Just feed one piece at a time. It may take some time for the fish to figure out what's going on, but if he's hungry he'll be motivated.

I'd just persist in doing the same thing each day, in the same place. I would withhold food other than what you offer by hand, because goldfish are greedy eaters and always hungry. Once they figure out the only food around is the stuff in the hand, I'd think most of them would be eating out of your hand in a very short space of time. 

You could also try wearing something similar each time. maybe an apron or shirt, just so you look the same each time you approach the tank to feed them. Once they get the idea, you won't have to 'dress for dinner', but it may help acclimate them faster if the feeding ritual is as similar from one day to the next as possible while they are learning.

I wouldn't worry about them starving if they don't figure it out right away.. fish can take a few days without food, and the hungrier they are, the more motivated they will be.


----------



## Playing God (Dec 13, 2012)

Zebrapl3co said:


>


I was hoping for a funny video on someone swallowing tank water.....instead an educational video on how to siphon the correct way (without using your mouth)


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Too bad I wasn't taping myself the other day.. you could have got your wish .


----------

